# smooth operator



## Basenjigirl

Is there a way to say this in Spanish? Someone flatters you, gives you a compliment but you know that they are doing it to ingratiate themselves with you. In English we say that the person giving the compliment is a "smooth talker" or "smooth operator" or that the person is "smooth".

 How do you express the same idea in Spanish?


----------



## kazijistan

lisonjero/a, zalamero/a,


----------



## Pablo Ramos

No sé si "lisonjero" o "zalamero", que suenan muy a español de España contienen los matices de "smooth operator"...


----------



## Shoquim

Podría ser labioso o adulador.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Pablo Ramos said:


> No sé si "lisonjero" o "zalamero", que suenan muy a español de España contienen los matices de "smooth operator"...


 
Sí, suenan bien, pero la verdad es que no se oyen mucho.
Coloquialmente se dice "ser un pelota".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Otra opción podría ser "ladino".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Bartisoft

Chupamedias se dice acá en Chile.


----------



## Big Lar

Bartisoft said:


> Chupamedias se dice acá en Chile.


 
"Chupamedias"... La palabra me da risa.  Pero no quiere decir esto que la persona ya se conoce por lo que es?  O sea, que todo el mundo ve que esta pretendiendo para lograr un objetivo y por eso no les tiene respeto?

A mi, "smooth operator" lleva un significado un poquito diferente en el sentido de que el "smooth operator" goza del respeto de los demas y, a pesar de que sepan lo que esta haciendo, lo admiran.


----------



## Moritzchen

Chupamedias is more like "brown noser" or "apple polisher". Probably a smooth operator in training.
Smooth operator es aquel que puede hacerse cargo de varias situaciones, por más difíciles que sean con éxito y una sonrisa. En la canción de Sade, evidentemente el tipo sabía cómo hacerla sentirse bien.


----------



## Ray J

En español de España otra expresión equivalente es ser un "pico de oro", aunque no les recomiendo usar dicha frase en otros países como Chile


----------



## Jazztronik

In a vulgar sense:
"lameculos" , this sounds very insulting
"pelota", "pelotero"

in a formal sense "adulador" sounds good. "Lisonjero" and "zalamero" sound old-fashioned.


----------



## PedroATM

Hace poco, montando en avión, vi que una de las cremas o jabones de mano se llamaba, según la etiqueta: SMOOTH OPERATOR. Allí me descuadró todo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá labioso o rollero.


----------



## CheekyMonkey1

chulo de playa??


----------



## PedroATM

Habría que preguntárselo a Sade, jeje.

En Wikipedia, con respecto a la letra de la canción, dice lo siguiente:

"Smooth Operator" was lampooned by comedian Lenny Henry as 'Lathe Operator'

Cosa que sigue sin aclararme nada, con respecto a lo que me encontré en su día en un aeroplano.


----------



## nevera sucia

es "*una persona con mucha labia*".

Por ejemplo suele usarse:

"Liga mucho porque tiene mucha labia". 
"Consigue lo que quiere porque tiene mucha labia".
"Convence a la gente porque tiene mucha labia".
"Es nuestro mejor vendedor, porque tiene una labia..."

Labioso sería la persona que tiene labia, pero labioso es una palabra que no se usa mucho en España.

Yo creo que zalamero y pelota no es una buena traducción porque tienen una connotación más negativa, esas personas no convencen con sus palabras, sino que resultan pesadas.


----------



## SydLexia

Los James Bonds de Sean Connery y Roger Moore son "smooth operators" (aunque si lo fueron de verdad sabrían evitar habilmente tanto balazo y persecución en coche).

syd


----------



## isabel.de.ilocos

Correcto -- James Bond es un 'smooth operator'. No tiene por qué tener una connotación negativa, es simplemente alguien que sabe comportarse con elegancia aunque no sea la persona más derecha del mundo.

¿'Canchero' (Arg., que actúa con desplante)?  ¿Un 'choro de las playas' (Chile, simpático, agradable, entretenido)?

Seductor es otra posibilidad. O el arcaico: cortesano.

Solo algunas ideas. ;-)
Isabel


----------



## Teeathy

No entiendo por qué tanta variedad de opiniones sobre algo que parece bien claro.

Lisonjero, zalamero, adulador o chupamedias son cosas diferentes. Todas estas coinciden bastante bien con Flatterer o Sycophant.

Smooth Operator es algo bien distinto.  Lo que en Argentina se diría un "Ganador", aquella persona que haga lo que haga siempre le sale bien, o siempre cae de pie, siempre logra los mejores resultados, los hombres lo respetan y las mujeres lo admiran.  Cuando acierta todos lo aplauden. Cuando se equivoca nadie lo nota. 
Frecuenta el éxito como una costumbre más.  Insisto, en jerga argentina, "Ganador" es la palabra.

Lo que describe Todd Rundgren en su canción "Lucky Guy".


----------



## Teeathy

Basenjigirl said:


> Is there a way to say this in Spanish? Someone flatters you, gives you a compliment but you know that they are doing it to ingratiate themselves with you. In English we say that the person giving the compliment is a "smooth talker" or "smooth operator" or that the person is "smooth".
> 
> How do you express the same idea in Spanish?



Yes, there exists a way in Spanish to say that; at least in Argentina.  That word is exactly "Ganador" or "Winner". We use both ways, although winner is an english word. It´s already argentinized.

For instance:   "I hate Peter at work, he feels himself the winner of the office."  
o           "No lo soporto a Pedro en el trabajo, se cree el Winner de la oficina".

Can also say "If you need something, ask Peter for it; he will get it sure, he´s a winner".

Espero haber sido útil.


----------



## isabel.de.ilocos

I disagree that "smooth operator" is equivalent to "winner".  If it were, then "winner" would suffice. No, "smooth" has another nuance.  A winner is a winner is a winner. It's obvious, and in English a winner is a rather simplistic concept. Smooth operator doesn't refer to someone who always comes in first whatever the race he or she runs.  A S.O. may not care about winning.  A S.O. is basically a variant of a magician; he or she manipulates the energies of human interaction to get what they want, catching the other guy off guard, and before they know it, the S.O. has made a home run.  A S.O. may not have the squeaky clean image of a simple "winner".  He or she may have a dark side.  Donald Trump is a smooth operator.  Obama is a winner.  There's subjectivity involved here as well.  My view may not be yours, esp. if you aren't a native English speaker.  Berlusconi is a S.O.  Sarkozy is a winner.   A winner can lose his or her composure, but a S.O. is a perfect reptile.  He or she has no visible chinks in his/her armor.


----------



## Juana Brienza

Soy argentina pero no veo que " ganador" sea el término.
Yo propongo " muy hábil"

De todos modos creo que de acuerdo con el contexto se puede optar por palabras distintas.


----------



## isabel.de.ilocos

Language is supremely important. Translators are communicators of messages.  It's so easy to communicate now.  Time and space are no object.  So if you want to let go, be my guest my friend.  We are just engaging in our right to communicate around these words we love.  "There is no being without manifestation."  I am, therefore I express myself to others, and I love it when others express themselves to me.  Otherwise, the silence becomes unsettling...especially if it follows what is felt as a shortcircuit of meaning.

Just my neurosis.... Las palabras, los sentidos son mi pasión.


----------



## Teeathy

And I disagree too. Because When I say "winner", I´m not referring to the one who wins a competition.

In Argentina, a "winner" is a variant of a magician, as you said, is a person who does everything right always and who is admired always too.


----------



## Teeathy

5 years ago but very useful yet!  I learnt a lot reading this thread.


----------



## Billbasque

Realmente no conocía la expresión "smooth operator" más que por la canción de Sade, pero por lo que he leído no creo que haya ninguna expresión equivalente en castellano -al menos en España. Palabras como "ganador" tienen un significado bastante distinto, que tienen que ver más con el espíritu de superación o con la seguridad en la capacidad propia que en saber manipular o encontrar las palabras que decir en cada situación para quedar siempre bien y ganarte a la gente.

 La única expresión que de lejos me parece que recoge eso es "alguien que sabe cómo actuar en cualquier situación", dejando claro que se refiere al contexto de interactuar con personas y no ante situaciones de riesgo o emergencias.


----------



## Teeathy

Nadie parece entenderme. Cuando yo digo "winner" me refiero unicamente al significado que le damos en la jerga coloquial argentina. En España no se usa del mismo modo.
Aquí "winner" incluso, no es lo mismo que ganador.

Nosotros llamamos "winner" (incluso con cierto dejo de envidia) a aquella persona que lo hace todo bien, si incurre en algo que no es lo suyo, también le sale bien, resulta exitoso en cada empresa que realiza, si compra acciones éstas posteriormente duplicarán su valor, si desactiva una bomba siempre logra cortar el cable correcto, si se pierde un niño, él lo encuentra, si alguien cae al agua, el se tira y lo rescata, (miles de ejemplos similares etc, etc) y todas las muchachas bonitas caen rendidas ante él, aunque sea feo y desagradable.


----------



## Billbasque

Te había entendido, teeathy, pero es que a lo que vosotros parece que llamáis "winner" allí, no creo que se pueda relacionar con "smooth operator", al menos tal como lo he entendido yo.

"Smooth operator", por lo que he visto y leído se refiere más a alguien que no busca ser el centro de atención y ser la persona que resuelve todo. No es alguien a quien todo le sale bien y a quien todo el mundo admira, sino principalmente alguien manipulador, sibilino y habilidoso con la palabra. Que sabe como encontrar aliados hasta en el infierno para conseguir lo que busca, siempre con una sonrisa (fingida) en la boca, y cuando ha conseguido lo que buscaba es posible que desaparezca tal y como había venido, porque todo lo que había dicho era solamente un medio para ganarse tu apoyo momentáneamente, no era algo dicho de veras. De ahí que no viera el paralelismo con "winner".


----------



## Teeathy

Vale tu aclaración, Billbasque, y la entiendo.  Pero parece ser que Smooth Operator tiene dos connotaciones o usanzas alternativas.

Una es la que digo yo, de una persona con buenas intenciones, lo que trato de asemejar al "winner" argentino.

Otra, la del manipulador malicioso que dices tú.

Fíjate en las definiciones 1) y 2) del Urban dictionary.  Aquí el link:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=smooth+operator

Si lo lees, coméntame tu opinión.

Gracias!


----------



## Billbasque

No sé. Por la forma en la que lo describen en el urban dictionary parece que para alguna gente solo sería una especie de sinónimo de "carismático", mientras que otros lo ven más como "carismático y manipulador". Una de dos, o son dos variantes distintas del mismo concepto (el lado positivo y negativo), o igual simplemente no todos los que la usan se ponen de acuerdo en su significado, y solo la entienden en uno de los dos sentidos. Desgraciadamente tampoco tengo demasida confianza en esa página, así que no sé qué pensar.


----------



## Zaskaburcio

Je, je. Como no os pongáis de acuerdo los angloparlantes en qué significa "smooth operator", no os podremos dar la traducción . La conclusión que saco yo es que, si no hay acuerdo entre angloparlantes, entonces es que es una expresión "comodín", que tiene varios significados según el contexto. En tal caso: *no tiene equivalente en español*.

 Habrá que hacer una traducción diferente según el contexto.

 Algunas sugerencias que puedo dar yo, cada una aplicable *solamente en su contexto*, serían: "un Don Juan", "un conquistador", "un halagador", "te pone una venda en los ojos", "se mete a la gente en el bolsillo", "es encantador", "es un as", "es un hacha", "es un líder nato", "es un triunfador nato", "es un ganador nato", "tiene una habilidad innata" (el femenino de _nato_ se suele decir _innata_, no _nata_, que eso es una cosa que sale de la leche ), "es diplomático", "es gente guapa". En negativo: "siempre se sale con la suya", "artero", "interesado", "calculador", "frío", "manipulador", "desaprensivo", "psicópata", "déspota".

(Perdón por la verborrea .)

Saludos
ZK


----------



## Teeathy

Algunas sugerencias que puedo dar yo, cada una aplicable *solamente en su contexto*, serían: "un Don Juan", "un conquistador", "un halagador", "te pone una venda en los ojos", "se mete a la gente en el bolsillo", "es encantador", "es un as", "es un hacha", "es un líder nato", "es un triunfador nato", "es un ganador nato", "tiene una habilidad innata" (el femenino de _nato_ se suele decir _innata_, no _nata_, que eso es una cosa que sale de la leche ), "es diplomático", "es gente guapa". En negativo: "siempre se sale con la suya", "artero", "interesado", "calculador", "frío", "manipulador", "desaprensivo", "psicópata", "déspota".  Me encantaron todas esas pautas. Ahora veo bien el significado a traves de todos esos posibles calificativos.  Y asombrosamente te digo, aunque no me lo quieras creer, que en argentina "un winner" o un "ganador" es compatible (aplicado a cada contexto) con todas las pautas que tu has dicho. Es don juan, halagador, conquistador, se mete a la gente en el bolsillo, es un as, etc, etc.  Caso cerrado!!  Muchas gracias!!!  Teeathy


----------



## Teeathy

Me encantaron todas esas pautas. Ahora veo bien el significado a traves de todos esos posibles calificativos.  Y asombrosamente te digo, aunque no me lo quieras creer, que en argentina "un winner" o un "ganador" es compatible (aplicado a cada contexto) con todas las pautas que tu has dicho. Es don juan, halagador, conquistador, se mete a la gente en el bolsillo, es un as, etc, etc.   Caso cerrado!!  Muchas gracias!!!   Teeathy


----------



## Enlasarenas

En primer lugar disculpen que me incorpore tan tarde a este foro pero realmente no he podido resistir la tentación de leer todos y cada uno de los "post" y aunque en cierta medida coincido con muchas de las opiniones que se han vertido, quisera aportar mi granito de arena que creo puede ayudar a encontrar un equivalente más parecido y menos localista o coloquial al de "smooth operator". Si no me equivoco, nadie ha mencionado aún la expresión "tener don de gentes". Si se fijan en la definición del DRAE creo que da en el clavo, ya que esta cualidad implica ser afable en el trato con la gente pero al mismo tiempo incorpora ese matiz de persuasión y de embaucar a los demás.

_DRAE: don de gentes. 1. m, Disposición peculiar de quien es muy sociable en el trato y tiene facilidad para atrae y persuadir a los demás_

En este mismo sentido podría decirse de un "smooth operator" que es "un embaucador" o incluso "un camelador".

Lo de "tener labia" o "un pico/piquito de oro" lo relaciono más con la expresión "to have the gift of (the) gab", ¿no les parece?

Bueno, espero no estar "tirando" mucho más de este "hilo", porque a esta paso la madeja se va a acabar. En definitiva, creo que esto demuestra lo rica y variada que es nuestra lengua y también lo difícil que es a veces encontrar una expresión en otro idioma a una forma de ser en otro.

Saludos a todos, Antonio


----------



## Teeathy

Muchas Gracias, Antonio. Creo que has dado n el clavo tu también.

Don de gentes viene casi justo.


----------



## cartago

Could it be offensive to say : You're a smooth operator ???


----------



## Teeathy

Not at all!


----------



## babelink

attention: a smooth operator is not a "brown nose".


----------



## Teeathy

babelink said:


> attention: a smooth operator is not a "brown nose".



Understood. What is a brown nose?  I don´t know.


----------



## babelink

A brown nose is somebody who puts his nose up his boss's ass and end up with it a brown color...


----------



## Teeathy

I see! Same as in Argentina we call "chupamedias". 

Thanks a lot! I didn´t know that.


----------



## hidar

Enlasarenas said:


> _DRAE: don de gentes. 1. m, Disposición peculiar de quien es muy sociable en el trato y tiene facilidad para atrae y persuadir a los demás_



Lo que en Argentina llamamos "un tipo entrador".


----------



## Linton

"Encantador de serpientes"  Expresión usada muy a menudo en la prensa española, referida a políticos sobre todo.

También valen zalamero y obsequioso (el primero es más común en el habla). Lisonjero vale sólo cuando se trata de alabanzas, piropos o halagos, es decir, que alguien puede comportarse de manera muy obsequiosa o zalamera (pelota, coloquialmente) sin pronunciar lisonja alguna.

Saludos.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

Pues yo no recuerdo una palabra como tal pero si hay una expresión:

He's a smooth operator *él tiene mucha parla (con las viejas)*


----------



## moosescoops

> Could it be offensive to say : You're a smooth operator ???





Teeathy said:


> Not at all!



I completely disagree. Depende totalmente en como es dicho y por quien. Mi madre, por ejemplo, siempre usa "smooth operator" como insulto o con matiz peyorativo. Acabo de preguntarselo a mi marido y el está de acuerdo conmigo.


----------



## edudelahera

A mi me convencen "embaucador" aportado por Enlasarenas y "encantador de serpientes" por Linton, porque se pueden decir con una connotación tanto peyorativa como elogiosa.

Saludos,


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

here, brown nose is ¨*lambón*¨


----------



## ralphisok

"*Smooth operator*" and "*smooth talker*" Son 2 cosas muy distintas.
uno esta referido a su manera de actuar y otro a su forma de hablar.
Smooth operator, es capaz de manejar situaciones dificiles con elegancia, Quien tiene el control de cualquier situacion y visto por otros resulta impresionante.
Persona resuelta que no suele cometer errores y no deja nada al azar. 
 "Se las sabe todas", "un lobazo", "un maquina".


----------



## Negrazo

Creo que la palabra para traducir "smooth operator" en el contexto que le da la canción de Sade es "engatusador", porque hace referencia a una manipulación emocional. Ser un "vividor" es una consecuencia de la acción de "engatusar". Es notable como la lengua española tiene términos tan precisos y definitorios mientras que "operador suave" (alguien que "opera" y lo hace "suavemente") es una calificación muy ambigua.


----------



## Zaskaburcio

El problema era que "smooth operator" puede tener sentido positivo o negativo según el contexto, y no encontramos una expresión en español que sea a la vez positiva y negativa. Lo más parecido que hayamos fue "seductor" que, según el diccionario, puede ser positivo o negativo, también "persuasivo" y "manipulador sutil" que también pueden ser positivos y negativos.

Saludos


----------



## Teeathy

Estimado Negrazo:      opino exactamente como vos. Engatusador, Una especie de Isidoro Cañones, tal cual.  Eso quise decir a lo largo de todo el hilo.
Pero está visto que son conceptos muy argentinos, que por ahí la gente europea no llega a entender. Es algo muy interno nuestro.  Como dije yo con lo de "Winner".  Me contestaron que en Inglés winner era algo muy distinto. Está bien, pero en Inglés.  Los porteños le decimos "winners" o engatusadores a los Smooth Operators.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Zaskaburcio

"Engatusador" también se usa en España, pero con connotación negativa.

Saludos.


----------



## gato radioso

Embaucador.


----------



## Rafaugc

Hilo viejisimo, pero respondo, porque ayudará a los que como yo, buscamos en google.

La mejor manera para mi sería:
Positivo: Jugón, fiera, crack
Negativo: Liante, embaucador.

En general se refiere a alguien que sabe jugar bien sus cartas. Ni positiva ni negativamente. Se desenvuelve bien.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Yo creo que lo más sensato es "habil", como ya se ha sugerido. Dependiendo del contexto le podemos poner nombre o apellido "por así decirlo":

habil seductor, hábil negociador, engatusador hábil, etc.


----------



## Ballenero

También se puede usar el adjetivo "fino", y dependiendo del aspecto que queramos destacar, añadirle algo, por ejemplo: fino manipulador, fino estratega...
Aunque hay términos, que por sí solos, ya transmiten la idea que da a entender _smooth operator._
Eso sí, son adjetivos, se podrían usar como sustantivo o añadirles algún nombre como: un tipo muy..., una mujer muy...
Se encuentran unos con otros en sus definiciones.

- Vivo.

- Espabilado.

- Despierto.

- Pícaro.

(Me gusta mucho 
"encantador de serpientes").


----------



## LaFemmeSapiens

isabel.de.ilocos said:


> Language is supremely important. Translators are communicators of messages.  It's so easy to communicate now.  Time and space are no object.  So if you want to let go, be my guest my friend.  We are just engaging in our right to communicate around these words we love.  "There is no being without manifestation."  I am, therefore I express myself to others, and I love it when others express themselves to me.  Otherwise, the silence becomes unsettling...especially if it follows what is felt as a shortcircuit of meaning.
> 
> Just my neurosis.... Las palabras, los sentidos son mi pasión.


You smoothie operator... caught my attention  Very smart dialogue! (disregard my enthusiasm, I just found this forum).


----------



## isabel.de.ilocos

Ballenero said:


> También se puede usar el adjetivo "fino", y dependiendo del aspecto que queramos destacar, añadirle algo, por ejemplo: fino manipulador, fino estratega...
> Aunque hay términos, que por sí solos, ya transmiten la idea que da a entender _smooth operator._
> Eso sí, son adjetivos, se podrían usar como sustantivo o añadirles algún nombre como: un tipo muy..., una mujer muy...
> Se encuentran unos con otros en sus definiciones.
> 
> - Vivo.
> 
> - Espabilado.
> 
> - Despierto.
> 
> - Pícaro.
> 
> (Me gusta mucho
> "encantador de serpientes").


Voto por "fino estratega", sin juicio de valor.


----------



## isabel.de.ilocos

LaFemmeSapiens said:


> You smoothie operator... caught my attention  Very smart dialogue! (disregard my enthusiasm, I just found this forum).


Thank you!  I had forgotten I'd ever written that!  But it's me alright.    Happy Easter 2021!  Cheers to our species' Resurrection through the power of the Word.


----------



## LaFemmeSapiens

Las traducciones que se han propuesto son muy buenas. Yo tengo esta: ‘manipulador sigiloso’. No obstante la creatividad con la que se ha analizado este término compuesto, creo que no se ha igualado la casta que tiene esta expresión en inglés: ‘Smooth Operator’. ¡Es un término Fantástico! ¿No podemos tener uno en español después de esta larga conversación de años? LFS


----------



## isabel.de.ilocos

_The great Bernini was everything that Borromini wasn’t: handsome, rich, haughty, *a smooth operator who charmed the kings and the popes*. As architect, sculptor, painter, the man could do everything, and the raw spirit of the Baroque coursed through his veins as fiercely as the water spouting from one of his fountains. Where Borromini was almost certainly homosexual and he died this terrible death---he committed suicide, threw himself on his sword and took a long time to die, Bernini was a ladies’ man through and through._

1. manipulador hábil
2. encantador de serpientes
3. muy habilidoso, puede que sea un genio
4. narciso, autorreferente
5. se instala en la cumbre social
6. siempre está en el lugar preciso, en el momento preciso

¡Saludos!


----------



## Dragoman88

Engatusar (DRAE)
1. tr. coloq. Ganar la voluntad de alguien con halagos para conseguir de él algo.
Entonces podria ser un "engatusador".


----------

